# Harbor Freight vacuum pump question



## barry richardson

I recently got one (brand new) thrown in with the lathe I bought. I just started messing with it for a vacuum lathe chuck. When it pegs out the vacuum it starts smoking a bit, or maybe it's vapor, and oil weeps out around the cover that says "air" on it. When I back the needle down to about half, (which is plenty for my chucking needs) the smoking stops, and the oil weeping is minimal. Is this normal? I'm hoping someone on here has one and can tell me. The manual that came with it is useless... and my knowledge of these little vacuum pumps is zilch....


----------



## Sprung

I have no personal experience with vacuum pumps - yet - but have been researching them with plans to purchase one for stabilizing in the not too distant future. From the research I have done, the HF vacuum pumps spewing out oil, especially a mist or vapor of it, is a common problem. Supposedly you can put a filter on the air exhaust to take care of it, but I didn't dig into all the details on that as I have another pump or two that I've got my sights set on.


----------



## manbuckwal

It is normal, and since the volume of air will pretty much stay constant being used as a vac chuck, it will probabaly smoke the entire time . As Matt said, you will probably want to put a filter on it. I think @El Guapo might have one and can chime in ?

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## TimR

Barry, the problem as others have said is pretty common. Check this thread out for some suggestions and the link to the source of plans I use on mine...which works great.
I think it was @TurnTex who told me it's a result of pulling air out, and perhaps not uncommon for any pump. It kind of makes sense that once you get most of the air out of the chamber, and assuming you have dry blanks going in, you won't be pulling much water out either, the oil vapor will subside as there isn't much actual flow going on.


----------



## Tclem

I bought mine for a vacuum chuck and use it every blue moon for stabilizing and it does put out a mist


----------



## barry richardson

OK thanks guys, I have an in-line filter on it. The smoking sounds pretty normal, just never used one so I didn't want to burn it up.....


----------



## gman2431

I need to quit dragging my feet and make that one Tim showed me awhile ago....

Scared me at first to Barry with my Robinaire pump


----------

